# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Hardware > [SOLVED] Canon PIXMA MP250

## utilitytrack

Hello everybody!

I purchased these device several day ago. Coming home and plug MP250 to computer (with Ubuntu 9.04), I unable to make it work.

The fact is that for MP250 don't exist the drivers (today).

On a official site Canon is written that drivers be available "Autumn 2009" (http://www.canon-europe.com/Support/Software/Linux/PIXMA/index.asp)

Please advise me how to make these device work. Any ideas?


UPDATE: These messages appear when i plug mp250 into USB port:



```
primer@ubuntu:~$ tail -f /var/log/messages
...
Nov  2 23:29:53 debian kernel: [ 5679.264028] usb 2-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
Nov  2 23:29:53 debian kernel: [ 5679.398706] usb 2-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Nov  2 23:29:53 debian kernel: [ 5679.401183] usb 2-3: New USB device found, idVendor=04a9, idProduct=173a
Nov  2 23:29:53 debian kernel: [ 5679.401194] usb 2-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3
Nov  2 23:29:53 debian kernel: [ 5679.401197] usb 2-3: Product: MP250 series
Nov  2 23:29:53 debian kernel: [ 5679.401199] usb 2-3: Manufacturer: Canon
Nov  2 23:29:53 debian kernel: [ 5679.401201] usb 2-3: SerialNumber: E01D68
Nov  2 23:29:53 debian kernel: [ 5679.525207] usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 3 if 1 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04A9 pid 0x173A
Nov  2 23:29:53 debian kernel: [ 5679.525231] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp
...
```

PS 
don't tell me about "take back it into shop!"

*UPDATE* (21 november 2009)

Several day ago problems with drivers for this hardware has been solved. Canon Inc. made available (finally!) official drivers: 1) for printing *cnijfilter-mp250series* (v3.20-1) and *cnijfilter-common* (v3.20-1); 2) for scanning *scangearmp-common* (v1.40-1) and *scangearmp-mp250series* (v1.40-1). You can download their from http://support-au.canon.com.au/P/sea..._os&g_os=Linux

also don't forget that manuals will be useful: http://support-au.canon.com.au/P/sea...=0&menu=Manual

*they work well with with CUPS (all newer versions until v1.4.4 incl.)*

good luck!


*****

*UPDATE2:** the new version of Canon drivers (3 september 2010)*

*For further details please see my post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...7&postcount=40*

----------


## hal10000

Install cupsys-driver-gutenprint and use the driver for Canin Pixma MP 220. Maybe you can get it work with these.

----------


## utilitytrack

Thanks. I will try and then write about the results

----------


## utilitytrack

I used drivers MP220, MP150, MP180, MP500 MP610 and others. No reaction. Test page don't printed. Full silence.

On a CUPS page:

*Description:* Canon_pixma_MP250 
*Location:* home 
*Driver:* Canon PIXMA MP220 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.4 (color, 2-sided printing)
*Connection:* usb://Canon/MP250%20series 
*Defaults:* job-sheets=none, none media=iso_a4_210x297mm sides=one-sided

What am I doing wrong?

----------


## da_pingwin

Just picked up this printer for the wife, she also is on 9.04 and it does nothing. The queue show's the job processing and then completing, but the printer appears to have no reaction to the job.

----------


## utilitytrack

*da_pingwin,* this is bad and not funny advise. I need real ideas.

----------


## utilitytrack

subject

----------


## milawynsrealm

I'm having the same problem here. I have the same exact printer (MP250) and trying the other printer options gives me no results. I tried to use the driver on the CD with WINE, but it kept crashing on me before the install could start (maybe using WINE wasn't the best idea, but it was all I had left). Is there no active driver support for this printer?

----------


## utilitytrack

As far I know, no some support (today). Canon is no offer drivers, Gutenprint is no offer drivers... The situation is difficult and unpleasant. So, I think that we made mistake when purchased this device. However I don't lose hope that everything will be fine. 

PS Nevertheless the commercial solution exist. Look at Turboprint.

----------


## Jan S

Hi!

I bought the PIXMA MP270 and had the same problem until I stumbled on the Canon Australian site. They have the drivers for MP250 there too.

http://support-au.canon.com.au/EN/se...os%3d%3dLinux&

My problem is that I can't get the scanner working. I installed the drivers but sane can't find the scanner.

----------


## Procuro

Thanks for the driver link. Good news, I was able to get the scanner working in addition to the printer  :Smile:  You need to install the latest git version of Sane and compile it yourself. There are excellent directions here:

http://mp610.blogspot.com/2008/04/gi...shly-sane.html

This scanner isn't supported with Sane 1.0.20 or older. And guess which version Ubuntu 9.10 ships with? 1.0.20... meaning we just missed the mark, but I'm guessing this will be supported out of the box with the next version of Ubuntu with an updated package. Good luck  :Popcorn:

----------


## Jan S

Stupid me... The scanner drivers come with a scanning software scangearmp.

----------


## utilitytrack

*

YES! Now drivers is exist!*  See first post (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...01#post8240701)





> ... The scanner drivers come with a scanning software scangearmp.


Yes, now we can make scanning with scangearmp. However IMHO programs from SANE Project really better. For use it you need download fresh (CVS) tarball with backends: http://www.sane-project.org/snapshots/ . After unpack and compile (don't forget first install libusb-dev), you need copy all sane-libraries from /usr/local/lib into /usr/lib. After this, command scanimage -L will found device.

----------


## Jan S

> Yes, now we can make scanning with scangearmp. However IMHO programs from SANE Project really better. For use it you need download fresh (CVS) tarball with backends: http://www.sane-project.org/snapshots/ . After unpack and compile (don't forget first install libusb-dev), you need copy all sane-libraries from /usr/local/lib into /usr/lib. After this, command scanimage -L will found device.


Thanks... I was almost about to do this, but then I got it to work. The Canon drivers are good enough for me. So I'll stick with them untill I find some problems with them.

----------


## rugbywarrior

I downloaded the manual and followed the instructions to install the scanner.  It still didn't work at first until I restarted my computer, then it worked fine.  That might help.

----------


## utilitytrack

Please tell us that you make when installing the device. Step by step. What drivers and OS do you use?

----------


## SteveFoerster

> Yes, now we can make scanning with scangearmp. However IMHO programs from SANE Project really better. For use it you need download fresh (CVS) tarball with backends: http://www.sane-project.org/snapshots/ . After unpack and compile (don't forget first install libusb-dev), you need copy all sane-libraries from /usr/local/lib into /usr/lib. After this, command scanimage -L will found device.


That's a bit intimidating to us newbies!  Alternatively, is there a software source we can add so that XSane will be automatically kept more up to date by the Update Manager without going through all that?

I mean, I have the drivers installed and I'm printing and scanning okay, I'm just curious because it would be nice for my wife and kids not to have to open a terminal to scan things.

-=Steve=-

----------


## spyderpride

http://mp610.blogspot.com/2008/04/gi...shly-sane.html

Try this.  You do it once and xsane should start working.


Summary:

$ sudo apt-get install libusb-dev build-essential

Download the latest sane-backends git, cd into the directory wherever you saved it.

$ ./configure --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var

$ make

$ sudo make install

----------


## Sennacherib

Sorry to resurrect this threat, but I'm missing something in my own MP350 installation.

I plugged it in and Karmic got some drivers by itself and installed itself, but when I tried to print off a test document nothing came out; though, the print queue history said it was printed.

I got the two drivers from the canon australia site and installed them. Restarted the computer and printer, but it's just the same.  The computer thinks it printed, but nothing comes out.  

What is interesting is that in Printer Properties all the buttons for test pages and print head cleaning become active and grey out as I turn the printer on and off, so there is some communication from the printer to the computer.

Is there something I've missed or should try?

----------


## MasterNetra

> That's a bit intimidating to us newbies!  Alternatively, is there a software source we can add so that XSane will be automatically kept more up to date by the Update Manager without going through all that?
> 
> I mean, I have the drivers installed and I'm printing and scanning okay, I'm just curious because it would be nice for my wife and kids not to have to open a terminal to scan things.
> 
> -=Steve=-


I know this is really late but there are these PPAs: (xsane) https://launchpad.net/~dpm/+archive/ppa (sane): https://launchpad.net/~robert-ancell.../sane-backends however its only for Karmic. But I suppose you could attempt to use karmic's entry, no guarantee it will work right for ya though. But as they say, nothing ventured, nothing gained.

----------


## ngkengyap

The driver works for me on Ubuntu Karmic. The bad bit of this is that the driver does not allow me to print in grayscale by default. Although it has a printuimp250 command installed, which is hidden, it does not seem to work.

After reading the manual from Canon, I have made the grayscale printing working too. For those who need it, here is the fast tip:

Under System-->Administration-->Printing

right click MP250 that you have already setup, then select Properties from the popup menu, go to Job Options, scroll down to the bottom, add this option in:

CNGrayscale

click the Add button to add the option to the list.

Beside the CNGrayscale option, type in TRUE in the textfield, then click Apply, and close the Properties dialog.

By doing this, this printer is setup to be Grayscale printing by default. You can definitely have another copy of printer setup, pointing to the same printer, but for color printing. This is what i have done. 

For those who are really fluent in Linux and PPD, here is something perhaps you can help me up. I ve tried to edit the ppd file, it does not seem to work. Any idea?

Good luck

----------


## kayakfisher

Many thanks, but for me Karmic does not work. Seems for now I'm stuck with 8.04 on a Compaq Armada M700. All distro's above 8.04 turn my machine into a lump until pulling the battery pack and restarting to Win98Se (sorry to cuss). I need this printer/scanner to work and have very little time left yo fix it.

----------


## vbgunz

Fellas I have a 64bit system and am considering getting this all-in-one. For those of you who got this working using the official Canon debian packages (32bit), are you successful on your 64 systems? Is everything OK?

----------


## blueridgedog

I am considering this as well, due to the price of the ink (vs HP and vs Kodak which has no Linux driver).  Before ordering it, I would love to hear from someone using it on a 64 bit 9.10 install.

----------


## vbgunz

I went ahead and sort of dived into just getting this printer. On my Kubuntu 9.10 64 bit system the 32 bit drivers available at the Canon site worked a charm.

There is some admonition though. I personally used dpkg and if you will too you will need the --force-architecture option in order to successfully install the 32 bit Debian packages on a 64 bit system.

Also, you can use the install.sh script included in the bundle OR you can install the drivers one by one starting with 'common'. If you use the install.sh script use bash and not sh to execute it.

I have not tested the scanner in any way (really don't need it) and am sort of waiting on 10.4 before I ever try. Supposedly the sane packages required for full functionality are in 10.4.

----------


## teeliina

Hi all. I've got the pixma mp270, and I'm using ubu 9.10 and it should be the 64-bit. I have a smallish problem: I can't scan. I got &installed both scangear and print- downloads from the aussie-site. Now, the printing worked fine from the start, but gimp tells me that 'cannot find available scanner, check cable connections, scanner status and try again' But the power is on, cable connected and nothing happens eeven if I hit the scan button on the printer.
 :Confused: 
How do I add a scanner, change the default scanner or something, that is get my computer to recognize the one I already have? The scanner works fine if I connect it to my windows-laptop, so I've been scanning through it. but that's just a workaround...

----------


## alf21

I have the same problem ... printer works now after installing drivers, scanner doesn't work!

----------


## alf21

I followed the instructions from 

http://ubuntica.com/pixma-mp250-on-ubuntu.html

Scanner and printer both work now  :Smile:

----------


## vbgunz

> I followed the instructions from 
> 
> http://ubuntica.com/pixma-mp250-on-ubuntu.html
> 
> Scanner and printer both work now


I followed those directions but when it came to the 

```
sudo make install
```

 part I replaced it with sudo checkinstall and pretty much followed the defaults from there on out. Scanner works.

Check here for why I used checkinstall
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall

Some notes on the linked article are


```
./configure --prefix=/usr --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var
```

 is correct here using double dashes. The article corrupts the double dashes.



```
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ENV{DEVTYPE}=="usb_device", MODE:="0666"
SUBSYSTEM=="usb_device",MODE:="0666"
```

 should be safer here using double quotes Vs ″.

If you have a 64bit processor the dpkg files provided by Canon won't automatically install with dpkg -i. You'll need to use 

```
sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i ...
```

.

I am using Kubuntu and xsane and libsane-extras are not installed by default. I installed these packages too (prior to following the article).

Good luck!

----------


## opt1k

Hi. Uploaded my custom ppd for this printer, and posted basic install instructions. 

ppd features:

1. defaults to fast draft in gray scale mode.
2. allows dpi selection
3. adds other hidden features only available via tweaking the ppd
4. full graphical configuration of most used settings.



This printer is now for sale for $40 at Walmart in store and available via site to store. And the proper driver is available from the Canon site.  Very good deal IMO.

Quick info:
http://www.techsaver.com/2010/04/can...kjet_multi.php

*Driver Install:*



> Get them from the canon site. Or from my links.
> http://support-au.canon.com.au/P/sea..._os&g_os=Linux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Printer Driver:
> http://hotfile.com/dl/44541796/12960...eb.tar.gz.html
> ...


*Custom ppd install:*



> http://hotfile.com/dl/45122411/328a2...mp250.ppd.html
> save as:
> /usr/share/cups/model/canonmp250.ppd
> 
> Config:
> 1. put the ppd in /usr/share/cups/model overwriting the canon ppd
> 2. go to system-administration-printing
> 3. delete your printer and add it again. 
> 
> ...

----------


## vbgunz

No joke, the easiest method for getting the scanner to work does not involve downloading the sane-backends sources. It does not involve configuring/building sane-backends. It does *not* involve creating the 40-scanner-permissions.rule.

Just add this repo/update/upgrade and be done with it.
ppa:robert-ancell/sane-backends

This works perfectly for Kubuntu 10.04. Thank you Robert!

----------


## opt1k

Thanks for the ppa.  That makes it a lot less painless and now no more canon scanner software.

Try my modified ppd for the printer from my previous post.  Its really helpful for easily saving ink.




> No joke, the easiest method for getting the scanner to work does not involve downloading the sane-backends sources. It does not involve configuring/building sane-backends. It does involve creating the 40-scanner-permissions.rule.
> 
> Just add this repo/update/upgrade and be done with it.
> ppa:robert-ancell/sane-backends
> 
> This works perfectly for Kubuntu 10.04. Thank you Robert!





> sudo gedit
> 
> Onne Gedit is opened, copy and paste the following text into the empty gedit file
> 
> SUBSYSTEM==usb, ENV{DEVTYPE}==usb_device, MODE:=0666″
> 
> SUBSYSTEM==usb_device,MODE:=0666″
> 
> Save the file in the /etc/udev/rules.d/ directory, titled 40-scanner-permissions.rules
> ...

----------


## texla

> The driver works for me on Ubuntu Karmic. The bad bit of this is that the driver does not allow me to print in grayscale by default. Although it has a printuimp250 command installed, which is hidden, it does not seem to work.
> 
> After reading the manual from Canon, I have made the grayscale printing working too. For those who need it, here is the fast tip:
> 
> Under System-->Administration-->Printing
> 
> right click MP250 that you have already setup, then select Properties from the popup menu, go to Job Options, scroll down to the bottom, add this option in:
> 
> CNGrayscale
> ...


This worked for me - THANKS!

As for the scanner - it was easy, I installed the drivers from the deb files at the Cannon website which included a scangear program for linux.

http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010698.asp

then I just added a launch button to the panel with the command scangearmp - scangear works great - you can select all or sections of the document to scan and go up to 1200dpi - oh, BTW I'm using the Pixma 330...

----------


## utilitytrack

to *opt1k*

Thanks for the modified ppd file. You work is great. It's make print settings more fine and add many useful properties. But I might say that I don't use your custom ppd because no difference for my how rapid spend the inks. I'm not worried about it since I purchased few pots with inks (for example if somebody interested it's InkTek C2010 black pigment inks for PG-510 cartridge) and refilled the heads. It's works perfectly. And it's my economy :)

----------


## harbhag

I have posted a complete tutorial to get canon pixma mp250 printer scanner to work on Ubuntu. Check out the link below

http://harbhag.wordpress.com/2010/04...nd-arch-linux/

----------


## utilitytrack

to *harbhag*

Huh! Guy, you had made a strong campaign to promote your blog on this forum. You are crafty, though.

----------


## harbhag

I am just trying to help. Dont think I am spamming or something and please excuse my english.
Thanks

----------


## blueridgedog

> I am just trying to help. Dont think I am spamming or something and please excuse my english.
> Thanks


Thanks for your contribution...I don't see it as spamming.

----------


## Jeroen De Dauw

Thanks for this! Just confirmed it works with my device  :Smile:

----------


## utilitytrack

*Hello again to all PIXMA-people*

I have for you two news: good and bad at the same time.

As all of you can see, some time ago Canon Inc. released new versions of their printer and scanner drivers.
The new versions are: 

cnijfilter-mp250series v3.40 (for printing) and
scangearmp-mp250series v1.60 (for scanning)

All of what I will say next related only to printer driver (version for 32bit CPU).

So, it's would be nice if these new version still being working. 
However, in my experience all of I got when I sent documents to printing it's the silence.

As you can understand, this problems with printing appear only when I install new version, because on previous (v3.20) all work excellent.

My environment:

OS: 


```
Debian GNU/Linux (testing)
```



```
$ uname -a
Linux lenovo-laptop 2.6.35.4-custom #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Sep 6 03:36:21 GMT 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
```

Relevant packages:


```
user@lenovo-laptop:~$ dpkg-query --show cups\* libcups\* cnij\* ghostscript\* libgs8\* system-config-printer\* | column -t
cnijfilter-common             3.40-1
cnijfilter-mp250series        3.40-1
cups                          1.4.4-3
cups-bsd                      1.4.4-3
cups-client                   1.4.4-3
cups-common                   1.4.4-3
cups-driver-gutenprint
cups-pdf
cups-ppdc                     1.4.4-3
cups-pt
cupsddk
cupsddk-drivers
cupsomatic-ppd
cupsys
cupsys-bsd
cupsys-client
cupsys-common
ghostscript                   8.71~dfsg2-6
ghostscript-cups              8.71~dfsg2-6
ghostscript-doc               8.71~dfsg2-6
ghostscript-x                 8.71~dfsg2-6
libcups2                      1.4.4-3
libcups2-dev                  1.4.4-3
libcupscgi1                   1.4.4-3
libcupscgi1-dev               1.4.4-3
libcupsdriver1                1.4.4-3
libcupsdriver1-dev            1.4.4-3
libcupsimage2                 1.4.4-3
libcupsimage2-dev             1.4.4-3
libcupsmime1                  1.4.4-3
libcupsmime1-dev              1.4.4-3
libcupsppdc1                  1.4.4-3
libcupsppdc1-dev              1.4.4-3
libcupsys2
libcupsys2-dev
libgs8                        8.71~dfsg2-6
system-config-printer
system-config-printer-common
system-config-printer-gnome
system-config-printer-kde
system-config-printer-udev
```

Used device URI: 


```
cnijusb:/dev/usb/lp0
```



```
LANG=ru_RU.utf8
LANGUAGE=ru_RU:ru:en_US:en
```


So, dear people, I can advice you don't rush with updates. What the reason of these problems it's we will find out some day.
At the moment I suppose that new version of cnijfilter contains some errors and bugs. What are these bugs I don't know exactly.
And I will be grateful if somebody point me where to look :) 

Anyway thanks you Canon for not forgetting us.

----------


## Krallus

The latest Canon drivers (pre-built!) for Debian work in 64-bit Ubuntu 10.04 - Lucid Lynx.  That's right!  64-bit!  Stop looking and fiddling and just install these! (I wish I had).

Australian Canon Site:


PRINTER DRIVER:

MP250 series IJ Printer Driver Ver. 3.40 for Linux (debian Packagearchive)
Last Updated : 03-Sep-2010
Issue Number : 0100236101
File name : cnijfilter-mp250series-3.40-1-deb.tar.gz
http://support-au.canon.com.au/conte...100236101.html

Documentation: http://support-au.canon.com.au/conte...300277201.html


SCANNER DRIVER AND SOFTWARE (run "scangearmp" after installation):

MP250 series ScanGear MP Ver. 1.60 for Linux (debian Packagearchive)
Last Updated : 03-Sep-2010
Issue Number : 0100237401
File name : scangearmp-mp250series-1.60-1-deb.tar.gz
http://support-au.canon.com.au/conte...100237401.html

Documentation: http://support-au.canon.com.au/conte...300278301.html

----------


## ParadoxBlue

Just installed the drivers for this printer yesterday (haven't installed the scanner drivers yet) but it seems to work flawlessly. One thing I haven't figured out (maybe I'm just not paying attention) is how do I print in grayscale only? No need to waste the colour ink when not needed or wanted. Any help/tips appreciated.

----------


## ken78724

has anyone solved the "No drivers issue for the Pixma MX 420? I get no outputs at all and have not found the drivers. 
Kenneth

----------


## mjones41

http://support-au.canon.com.au/conte...100236101.html

worked for me on both Ubuntu 10.4 and Mint 10.  Comes up in the drivers list as just MP250, so you can miss it if you are not looking closely.

----------


## HannuMR

> http://support-au.canon.com.au/conte...100236101.html
> 
> worked for me on both Ubuntu 10.4 and Mint 10.  Comes up in the drivers list as just MP250, so you can miss it if you are not looking closely.


Please, can somebody explain step by step installation of those packages:
File name : cnijfilter-mp250series-3.40-1-deb.tar.gz.
File name : scangearmp-mp250series-1.60-1-deb.tar.gz
and how I do this: (run "scangearmp" after installation):

Thanks

----------


## lastwordsmith

Thanks for pointing us to the Aussie Canon site.  I downloaded the correct driver, and it worked fine.  

Regarding HannuMR's question above, I downloaded the software and ran the executable file, install.sh, with the Autorun program.  It took me through a few menu items, and successfully installed in a couple minutes.

----------


## HannuMR

Thanks Krallus, mjones41 and lastwordsmith, and sorry guys in Canon.
This is defenetly my first and last Canon-printer.
Next one is only HP. 
It works with Linux without this kind of...

----------


## engrin

I've been searching and searching for solution to this problem and I finally found this thread. I tried installing the recommended 64 bit debs but nothing happens when I use the "autorun" to open in the install.sh Any suggestions?  :Confused:

----------


## Krallus

> I've been searching and searching for solution to this problem and I finally found this thread. I tried installing the recommended 64 bit debs but nothing happens when I use the "autorun" to open in the install.sh Any suggestions?


It's been quite a while since I installed this, so don't hate me if what I'm about to tell you doesn't work.


Click Applications=>Accessories=>Terminal to open a command line shell.

If, let's say, you extracted the package to the folder "Downloads/pixma-mp250/cnijfilter-mp250series-3.40-1-deb/cnijfilter-mp250series-3.40-1-deb", then type at the command line (not the '$'.. I'm just using that to show that it's a command line command):

$ cd Downloads/pixma-mp250/cnijfilter-mp250series-3.40-1-deb/cnijfilter-mp250series-3.40-1-deb

now type:

$ sudo ./install.sh

you'll be prompted for the root password.

I think that should work.

Regards.

----------


## engrin

Thanks for the help Krallus but it didn't work. Does the printer need to be hooked up with the computer when I run the package? Also, is there a way to see what drivers I already have and delete them. I've been searching around and installing different packages  :Sad:

----------


## Krallus

Engrin, can you elaborate, please?  Do you get an error message when you run install.sh?  If so, what message?  If not and it seems to install without any problem, then when you try in print something, what is in your list of available printers?  What happens when you try to print with MP250?  Error message?

----------


## engrin

This is what the terminal says...
steve@steve-Dell-System-Vostro-3450:~$ cd Downloads/cnijfilter-mp250series-3.40-1-deb
steve@steve-Dell-System-Vostro-3450:~/Downloads/cnijfilter-mp250series-3.40-1-deb$ sudo ./install.sh
[sudo] password for steve: 
==================================================

Canon Inkjet Printer Driver Ver.3.40-1 for Linux
Copyright CANON INC. 2001-2010
All Rights Reserved.

==================================================
*An error occurred. The package management system cannot be identified.*
steve@steve-Dell-System-Vostro-3450:~/Downloads/cnijfilter-mp250series-3.40-1-deb$ ^C
steve@steve-Dell-System-Vostro-3450:~/Downloads/cnijfilter-mp250series-3.40-1-deb$ ^C
steve@steve-Dell-System-Vostro-3450:~/Downloads/cnijfilter-mp250series-3.40-1-deb$

----------


## engrin

When I plug the MP250 in, Ubuntu starts searching for drivers because it is not installed.

----------


## Krallus

Engrin, sorry but I just don't know without putting a lot of time into experimenting.  Are you using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (System=>About Ubuntu)?  The documentation for the driver specifically states that it requires "Ubuntu 10.04(32bit/64bit)".  A different style package (RPM a la Red Hat) can be found here: http://support-au.canon.com.au/conte...100235401.html .  If that doesn't work you can try making the driver from source which can be found here: http://support-au.canon.com.au/conte...100302002.html .  Building from source is often the best bet when pre-built packages don't work.  Good luck!

----------


## engrin

> Engrin, sorry but I just don't know without putting a lot of time into experimenting.  Are you using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (System=>About Ubuntu)?  The documentation for the driver specifically states that it requires "Ubuntu 10.04(32bit/64bit)".  A different style package (RPM a la Red Hat) can be found here: http://support-au.canon.com.au/conte...100235401.html .  If that doesn't work you can try making the driver from source which can be found here: http://support-au.canon.com.au/conte...100302002.html .  Building from source is often the best bet when pre-built packages don't work.  Good luck!


Thanks for sticking in there with me! I am using Ubuntu 11.04 - the Natty Narwhal - released in April 2011 and supported until October 2012.

----------


## Krallus

> Thanks for sticking in there with me! I am using Ubuntu 11.04 - the Natty Narwhal - released in April 2011 and supported until October 2012.


When I upgraded to Lucid Lynx, I made the decision to stick with LTS versions only.  So far, I think that was a good decision.  My guess (and only a guess) is that the difference in versions is the reason you're having problems.  If it were me (if I was running Natty Narwhal and having the problems you're having), I'd try building the driver from source.  Sometimes that's easy.  Other times, it gets to be tricky.

----------


## engrin

How do I build from source? I am a pretty basic user but I can follow a guide if there is one.

----------


## ParadoxBlue

> When I upgraded to Lucid Lynx, I made the decision to stick with LTS versions only.  So far, I think that was a good decision.  My guess (and only a guess) is that the difference in versions is the reason you're having problems.  If it were me (if I was running Natty Narwhal and having the problems you're having), I'd try building the driver from source.  Sometimes that's easy.  Other times, it gets to be tricky.


I got the MP250 working fine on 32bit 10.04 from info on this website: http://ubuntica.com/pixma-mp250-on-ubuntu.html but I haven't checked it out lately and not sure if any of the info pertains to 11.04. I saved all the files necessary for installation but I only have the 32bit stuff.
Have to agree about sticking to the LTS versions. I believe the next LTS will be 12.04. Natty is a lot different than the previous Ubuntu releases and as far as I'm concerned it's still a beta. Let the folks who enjoy being guinea pigs get the kinks worked out of it.   :Wink:

----------


## demonipuch

> This is what the terminal says...
> steve@steve-Dell-System-Vostro-3450:~$ cd Downloads/cnijfilter-mp250series-3.40-1-deb
> steve@steve-Dell-System-Vostro-3450:~/Downloads/cnijfilter-mp250series-3.40-1-deb$ sudo ./install.sh
> [sudo] password for steve: 
> ==================================================
> 
> Canon Inkjet Printer Driver Ver.3.40-1 for Linux
> Copyright CANON INC. 2001-2010
> All Rights Reserved.
> ...


Hello

The script returns this error when it can't choose which package management system to use between dpkg and rpm. You should remove the rpm package.

To remove rpm, run the following command :


```
dpkg -P alien rpm
```

And run the installation script again.

----------


## rapture79

> Engrin, sorry but I just don't know without putting a lot of time into experimenting.  Are you using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (System=>About Ubuntu)?  The documentation for the driver specifically states that it requires "Ubuntu 10.04(32bit/64bit)".  A different style package (RPM a la Red Hat) can be found here: http://support-au.canon.com.au/conte...100235401.html .  If that doesn't work you can try making the driver from source which can be found here: http://support-au.canon.com.au/conte...100302002.html .  Building from source is often the best bet when pre-built packages don't work.  Good luck!




My thoughts, and this is only what I'm thinking, is.........if the drivers work in and older version, then why not back up your files, install the older version, add the drivers, then let the auto updates do there magic to upgrade to the newest version.  I mean in theory it should keep the drivers and update ubuntu to the version that you want.  I have the same printer, and I have tried to add the drivers using terminal as a was instructed to do so, but I can't use terminal worth crap...LOL.   If someone would take the time to place these drivers on a disk just to use with linux and ubuntu, I would pay the money to buy it, or even have an UPDATE or PLACE THEM IN THE SOFTWARE CENTER to make life easier.  I am now using ubuntu, Zorin(another Linux OS), and windows.  I only use the windows os for the printer, since after using linux os' windows just seems suck.  I would welcome any thoughts or idea anyone has. Thanks!! :Smile:

----------


## pe7er

> I have the same problem ... printer works now after installing drivers, scanner doesn't work!


I was able to get the scanner of MP 250 working with on Ubuntu 10.10 (32 bit) using SANE (Scanner Access Now Easy): http://www.sane-project.org/

And I got the printer working using the instruction from http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...16&postcount=4

----------

